# Orange Shrimp saved



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

About two weeks ago, I started to empty my Eclipse 20 Gallan (High) tank and left about 1/5 full of water. Got busy attending my other tanks and decided to finish off draining all the water today. To my surprise I noticed a shrimp underneath a broken clay pot. I've moved all my orange shrimp out earlier and somehow missed this one. I'm shocked that it survived this long. Look at the beautiful dark colors and lines (probably due to stress?). He's coloring is starting to change now that he's back with the other orange shrimp


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Glad you saved him....he might be a future daddy to your mammas 

I have had them survive in a pail of dirty water where they were inside the filter foam which I had taken out of a recently emptied tank (I keep my filter foam for quick recycling of new tanks) How they got in the foam I don't know, but they get inside filters, and everywhere.....very resilient creatures!


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> Glad you saved him....he might be a future daddy to your mammas
> 
> I have had them survive in a pail of dirty water where they were inside the filter foam which I had taken out of a recently emptied tank (I keep my filter foam for quick recycling of new tanks) How they got in the foam I don't know, but they get inside filters, and everywhere.....very resilient creatures!


Here's some recent pictures of my orange shrimp. Looks like I only have females in the tank. Anyone want to sell me a couple of males? 
Added the Tiger shrimps in to the tank and just starting to show a bit of color.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice shrimps you get there. It's hard to find male ones from LFS. I bought a trio from Frank 2 months ago and have 3 batches hatched and the 4th batch is any day now. So 2 months later, I have more than 60 and counting. The female released the babies 2 days ago was saddled before the release and it took a week to get berried again after giving birth last time.

If you still can't find a male, I can give you one in a few weeks when mine grow up a bit to be sexed.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's a recent photo of the saved male shrimp. He had some orange coloring coming back after I saved him from the other tank but since I got some Tiger shrimp, he's lost the color again. He doesn't seem very interested in any of the 5 Orange females in the tank. Also, a pic of the tiger attack on a poor spinach leaf.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Weird, is he eating/acting normal otherwise? Are the saddled females molting? None got berried yet?


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

randy said:


> Weird, is he eating/acting normal otherwise? Are the saddled females molting? None got berried yet?


Now that you mentioned it, I haven't seen any molts from the orange shrimp lately. I can see the odd one for the tiger shrimp (smaller in size) but none in the last couple of weeks. I just top up the water when the tank is low.

The orange male appears to be acting normal but prefers to stay away from the tigers when feeding.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

razoredge said:


> Now that you mentioned it, I haven't seen any molts from the orange shrimp lately. I can see the odd one for the tiger shrimp (smaller in size) but none in the last couple of weeks. I just top up the water when the tank is low.
> 
> The orange male appears to be acting normal but prefers to stay away from the tigers when feeding.


I have some OEBTs about 1.5cm in the same tank of much bigger CRS. And I think I understand why a shrimp wouldn't want to feed with tigers, they are called tigers not just because of the tiger stripes ;-) I have a super sized CRS that no other CRS dare to feed with her, except the OEBTs.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

randy said:


> I have some OEBTs about 1.5cm in the same tank of much bigger CRS. And I think I understand why a shrimp wouldn't want to feed with tigers, they are called tigers not just because of the tiger stripes ;-) I have a super sized CRS that no other CRS dare to feed with her, except the OEBTs.


My poor yellows have learned to be savages living with the tigers. The tigers wouldn't fall for the bottle trap, are a pain to net and when food is in the tank, they come running. The yellows, normally more chill, have learned to get in there for food or there is none. lol.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

razoredge said:


> Now that you mentioned it, I haven't seen any molts from the orange shrimp lately. I can see the odd one for the tiger shrimp (smaller in size) but none in the last couple of weeks. I just top up the water when the tank is low.
> 
> The orange male appears to be acting normal but prefers to stay away from the tigers when feeding.


The female orange shrimp don't have the problem with feeding as they are still nearly twice as large as the tigers. I imagine that will change once the tigers get bigger.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

razoredge said:


> The female orange shrimp don't have the problem with feeding as they are still nearly twice as large as the tigers. I imagine that will change once the tigers get bigger.


Added 3 Orange males from Kim's (Frank) and hopefully i'll start to see some berried shrimps soon. A couple of updated pics of the orange (saved) shrimp and a Tiger Shrimp.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

razoredge said:


> Added 3 Orange males from Kim's (Frank) and hopefully i'll start to see some berried shrimps soon. A couple of updated pics of the orange (saved) shrimp and a Tiger Shrimp.


It's been almost two weeks since I've introduced the 3 orange male shrimps into my tank. Still no berried orange shrimps. This week, I've had two orange males die. So all I have left are two males. I'm not sure why they aren't breeding as all the shrimps are very active. I'm wondering if I should move the orange into their own separate thanks and leave the tiger shrimps in this one???


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Things like that happen sometimes, and you'll never figure out why. The CRS I got from Ricky are super tough and all look fine, but only 3 or 4 females would get berried and reberried, I don't know why other females just aren't interested.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I feel your frustration. I'm wondering if the one little Snowball female I have is ever going to get berried. She's been saddled for awhile now and there are at least 3, maybe 4, guys for her to choose from, but so far, no signs of breeding. Plenty of activity, swimming and feeding, but no dirty dancing . I keep hoping anyway.


----------

